# Roamio remote range?



## mikeb33 (Dec 10, 2001)

My current TiVo premiere is connected to a HDMI splitter. One to the main TV, one to the bedroom around the corner and one to the screen porch TV. I use the Nex Gen IR Remote Extender and extra TiVo remotes in each room with the little battery transmitter.
My new Roamio will be here tomorrow. Will I be able to use the new IR remote in different rooms? Does it work through a wall?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Romaio remote works through a brick firewall.

And it seems to work from anywhere in my condo. I just tried it out from several locations. My Slide remotes could never do that.


----------



## Fsron (Sep 7, 2013)

I would also like to hear from others who are using the rf remote and what ranges they are getting. Thanks.

I'm seriously considering trading my Channel Master DVR for a base Roamio. My current setup and a Roamio setup would use the composite outs to a uhf rf converter and then back into the antenna line. Works good for sd only. Other televisions are about 40 feet away. Tivo claims 30 feet but a little further would be fantastic.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> My Romaio remote works through a brick firewall.
> 
> And it seems to work from anywhere in my condo. I just tried it out from several locations. My Slide remotes could never do that.


In RF mode I can't get more than 5 feet from the Roamio Plus before the amber light goes to red (IR mode) so you are lucky as yours works correctly.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am now using the remote in my computer room, 2 rooms away from the Roamio and it works. Sometimes I have to angle it or press a couple times, but overall it works.


----------



## PHeadland (Mar 29, 2005)

In our house the remote works well at least 40 feet away with multiple (drywall) walls and a floor in between.


----------



## Fsron (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks pheadland for the reply, that sounds encouraging that 40 feet may work. Also that at least some of the remotes work. Lots of discouraging posts about the remotes.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Fsron said:


> Thanks pheadland for the reply, that sounds encouraging that 40 feet may work. Also that at least some of the remotes work. Lots of discouraging posts about the remotes.


I haven't tried from 40 ft, but can definitely say my Roamio remote works at least 30ft away through multiple (4) walls.


----------



## Fsron (Sep 7, 2013)

I picked up a roamio and the remote doesn't go 40'. It does pretty good at 30'. I need another 10'. I will try a next generation remote extender tommorow. Otherwise I see a Mini in my future.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone know how tivo Bluetooth slide remote comapares to roamio remote range wise


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

leiff said:


> Anyone know how tivo Bluetooth slide remote comapares to roamio remote range wise


I know my Roamio remote can still control my Romaio Pro at the other end of my condo. None of my slide remotes have range like that. They can only get half that distance.

And my Roamio remote will work on the other side of a brick firewall where the Romaio Pro is only a few feet away from the wall. My slide remotes will not control it from the other side of the brick firewall.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

My Roamio remote only works when I aim it directly at the box. Sounds like something is wrong.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It sounds like you are in IR mode. Hold TiVo+D to switch to RF mode. TiVo+C turns it to IR mode. 

My remote works one room away and further than my Slide ever did.


----------

